# how do you do both uber and lyft at the same time?



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

How do you run both apps? Like, do you still get a ping if the app itself is not open? I do lyft, but am waiting for Uber background check to be complete to do both.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Have both apps open. Uber in foreground, lyft in background. When you accept a ping from one, turn the other off. If you don’t you can get a ping from the other, which can be dismissed. But that effect the acceptance rate. 

There are also apps that are supposed to do the app switching for you. Tried one, but decided it was doing stuff that I could just as easily do myself.


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Have both apps open. Uber in foreground, lyft in background. When you accept a ping from one, turn the other off. If you don't you can get a ping from the other, which can be dismissed. But that effect the acceptance rate.
> 
> There are also apps that are supposed to do the app switching for you. Tried one, but decided it was doing stuff that I could just as easily do myself.


any particular reason why uber in the foreground?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

horsesemen said:


> any particular reason why uber in the foreground?


It makes no difference which one is in the foreground. Personal preference.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It makes no difference which one is in the foreground. Personal preference.


I've never done Lyft in foreground as I've heard (but never tested it so it could be wrong) Uber times out if It's in background.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've never done Lyft in foreground as I've heard (but never tested it so it could be wrong) Uber times out if It's in background.


Haven't ever had that problem. I do both and it ends up being random for me which is in fore/background and just get the pop up at a request. My problem is accepting one and forgetting to go offline with the other! LOL


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

Have you noticed any difference in clientele? Like, is one, um, higher class than the other?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Haven't ever had that problem. I do both and it ends up being random for me which is in fore/background and just get the pop up at a request. My problem is accepting one and forgetting to go offline with the other! LOL


Absolutely. Happens a few times a week. And on a few occasions I know I've turned Lyft off, but still get the ping from them. I've noticed a few times when I'm done for the day I've turned both apps off, and yet I will still get a Lyft ping.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

horsesemen said:


> Have you noticed any difference in clientele? Like, is one, um, higher class than the other?


personally Lyft had way more cancellations than Uber. I uninstalled Lyft


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

horsesemen said:


> Have you noticed any difference in clientele? Like, is one, um, higher class than the other?


Not really. But I have noticed that Lyft pax tip more on average.

I also have posted that one day 80% of my rides will be Uber, the next 80% will be Lyft. It is rare that they are close to 50/50. So strange.


MarkR said:


> personally Lyft had way more cancellations than Uber. I uninstalled Lyft


It depends on the day for me. Monday was incredible for Lyft cancellations. Thursday and Friday I had none.

Can't answer as to why.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Another thing. Since both uber and lyft now report online miles, you can't use the totals from both apps for tax purposes. You will need to keep a mileage log and report actual miles driven while on line.


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

I live near the airport in Cleveland. I prefer to just sit in the rideshare lot and pick up incoming flight passengers. For example, today, I get off my main job at 4. Then I'll head straight to the airport, stop at the gas station, take a dump, buy a monster, then wait for a ping from the airport.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've never done Lyft in foreground as I've heard (but never tested it so it could be wrong) Uber times out if It's in background.


I have an iPhone6+ ... I often run Uber & Lyft apps simultaneosly in background ... The only problem I get is when I receive a ping from both of them at the same time (rare, but it happens in busy areas). 
The competing pings will lock-up my phone screen so that I'm unable to accept or decline the ping 
from either app, so both pings then eventually time-out.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

horsesemen said:


> I live near the airport in Cleveland. I prefer to just sit in the rideshare lot and pick up incoming flight passengers. For example, today, I get off my main job at 4. Then I'll head straight to the airport, stop at the gas station, take a dump, buy a monster, then wait for a ping from the airport.


Good strategy...buying a monster after the dump... this way you are enjoying the monster more inside your body . You drink, then dump, monster not inside the body


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> I have an iPhone6+ ... I often run Uber & Lyft apps simultaneosly in background ... The only problem I get is when I receive a ping from both of them at the same time (rare, but it happens in busy areas).
> The competing pings will lock-up my phone screen so that I'm unable to accept or decline the ping
> from either app, so both pings then eventually time-out.


iPhone 5s here. Never ran into that problem must be incredibly annoying!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mbd said:


> Good strategy...buying a monster after the dump... this way you are enjoying the monster more inside your body . You drink, then dump, monster not inside the body


Brilliant!


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

I am so grateful for UP.

Here I am looking for Rideshare information, and for no extra charge, I get toilet etiquette. 

5 *.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

horsesemen said:


> Have you noticed any difference in clientele? Like, is one, um, higher class than the other?


If there's any difference in clientele it's gonna be location specific. So any experiences members have had in one State, or even city/town, won't necessarily match others.


Seamus said:


> It makes no difference which one is in the foreground. Personal preference.


This. I've had times where I've had one or the other in the background depending on various things. For me it it mostly hinges on what works best to be able to quickly screen incoming pings from both.


----------



## horse guy (Feb 6, 2019)

mbd said:


> Good strategy...buying a monster after the dump... this way you are enjoying the monster more inside your body . You drink, then dump, monster not inside the body


Sadly, oftentimes the monster makes me dump.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

horsesemen said:


> Have you noticed any difference in clientele? Like, is one, um, higher class than the other?


After a year of just UBER, I added LYFT a couple of weeks ago. I was surprised to find a distinct difference in clientele. On UBER a typical passenger is picked-up in a wealthy neighborhood of single family homes, and dropped-off at a bar or restaurant. On LYFT the typical passenger is picked-up after work at a bar or restaurant, and dropped-off at a subsidized-housing apartment complex. Some of those minimum wage workers live many miles from their jobs, and rack-up significant transportation costs for commuting via rideshare. I don't know why the class of riders would be so different, except perhaps that UBER somehow locked-in the wealthier customers(early adopters) before LYFT came along to pick-up leftovers. Just guessing. "Your mileage may vary".

Of course, this could be just a statistical disparity that will even out over time. But several passengers have said they've heard that LYFT treats drivers better than UBER. UBER did indeed get a bad-boy rep, due to lots of negative press for its aggressive business tactics. But that makes little difference to the drivers. So far, I haven't noticed any significant pros or cons, except that I seriously dislike the LYFT driver app.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

horsesemen said:


> Have you noticed any difference in clientele? Like, is one, um, higher class than the other?


This can be answered quite differently region to region as every market has its own dynamic. Around the NYC suburbs my observations are:

1) Heavy rideshare users (riders) use both. When they want a ride they try both and take whichever is cheaper or quicker depending on their needs.

2) People are people, simple. For 80% of the riders there is no significant difference in U/L riders that you can point to.

3) In high crime, run down, drug infested, gang friendly areas Lyft is hugely popular! LOL. Lyft has the market cornered in those locations. Why I really can't say because the rates are pretty similar.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I run both apps but keep Lyft open on top. The Uber notification will ALWAYS "break through" and become visible - Lyft won't. Very aggravating. And the dang Lyft notification noise is just a bunch of easily ignored clicks :-(

In my town, Lyft definitely has the poorer clientele, going to the poorer places. Uber tips better, but I get more Lyft trips and ironically make more from Lyft. Go figure.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I run a tablet so I just run them in split screen sode by side.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

I run both apps on a Samsung tablet in dual window mode, so both a visible. Makes shutting going offline on either app simple.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I run both apps but keep Lyft open on top.


I run both in background with neither one ever on top. After experimenting with various combos,
I found that having neither one on top always lets me go right to the pinging app with one touch,
without sometimes having to get an on-top non-pinging app out of the way first.


BigRedDriver said:


> iPhone 5s here. Never ran into that problem must be incredibly annoying!


Yes, annoying, but only occurs about 2 or 3 times per month.


----------



## happyweather (Feb 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Haven't ever had that problem. I do both and it ends up being random for me which is in fore/background and just get the pop up at a request. My problem is accepting one and forgetting to go offline with the other! LOL


 I ends up.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have a tablet you can run Uber on your phone and Lyft on your tablet, passenger will still be able to call you on your phone even when running app on a tablet.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Uber was here first, Lyft arrived a year later and underpriced to gain market share. It is working. Lyft rides exceed Uber rides last few months, but I get paid less. No difference in riders as far as I can tell. 

I run both apps and usually have Uber on top, then turn off the other one when I get a ping.


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

horsesemen said:


> any particular reason why uber in the foreground?


I always


horsesemen said:


> any particular reason why uber in the foreground?


I have Lyft as primary only due to fact of acceptance ratings. I can let an uber pass but not Lyft at this point. Not enough Lyft to bring it back up in one night for me. And Uber doesn't nag me if I miss a call.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

horsesemen said:


> How do you run both apps? Like, do you still get a ping if the app itself is not open? I do lyft, but am waiting for Uber background check to be complete to do both.


If you are using android phone, you can either use Maxymo or Mystro app in order to switch between the apps more easily.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Absolutely. Happens a few times a week. And on a few occasions I know I've turned Lyft off, but still get the ping from them. I've noticed a few times when I'm done for the day I've turned both apps off, and yet I will still get a Lyft ping.


Lyft does that shit to me all the time. I know I turn it off and recheck that's it's off and yet I still get pings when it's really busy in the morning


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Decide how much I want to lose that day
Decide how much time I want to spend losing it
Sign on both apps
Use the switch app feature on my Android
Pay attention to which is surging more


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I always run Uber active and Lyft in the background at night since Lyft doesn’t have night mode and it’s so bright.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seamus said:


> This can be answered quite differently region to region as every market has its own dynamic. Around the NYC suburbs my observations are:
> 
> 1) Heavy rideshare users (riders) use both. When they want a ride they try both and take whichever is cheaper or quicker depending on their needs.
> 
> ...


It stems from mistrust of Banks


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Somewhere in the world, there are women named "Uber" and "Lyft"......


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Somewhere in the world, there are women named "Uber" and "Lyft"......


Bra for well-endowed women... Uber Lyft!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Bra for well-endowed women... Uber Lyft!


A-cuppers need love too!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> A-cuppers need love too!


They can Get Juno.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> They can Get Juno.


No I don't.....


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

mbd said:


> Good strategy...buying a monster after the dump... this way you are enjoying the monster more inside your body . You drink, then dump, monster not inside the body


Expect a call from the Nobel committee!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

horsesemen said:


> I live near the airport in Cleveland. I prefer to just sit in the rideshare lot and pick up incoming flight passengers. For example, today, I get off my main job at 4. Then I'll head straight to the airport, stop at the gas station, take a dump, buy a monster, then wait for a ping from the airport.


In my market I will 99.9% of the time get the uber request b4 lyft while at the AP.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

horsesemen said:


> I live near the airport in Cleveland. I prefer to just sit in the rideshare lot and pick up incoming flight passengers. For example, today, I get off my main job at 4. Then I'll head straight to the airport, stop at the gas station, take a dump, buy a monster, then wait for a ping from the airport.


Why not do your personal business before you head out from your day job, while your employer is actually paying you for it. More efficient use of your time.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

10 minutes a day pooping on company time is like a week extra vacation every year.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Have both apps open. Uber in foreground, lyft in background. When you accept a ping from one, turn the other off. If you don't you can get a ping from the other, which can be dismissed. But that effect the acceptance rate.
> 
> There are also apps that are supposed to do the app switching for you. Tried one, but decided it was doing stuff that I could just as easily do myself.


I always forget to turn the other off. And due to distracted driving laws, can't be touching the phone unnecessarily. So, its difficult to run both at the same time on the same phone. Separate phones would be better.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

MarkR said:


> personally Lyft had way more cancellations than Uber. I uninstalled Lyft


they are desperate


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Seamus said:


> It makes no difference which one is in the foreground. Personal preference.


I leave the Uber app on top always as well. But there is a reason. Since the new Uber app was released last year, if it pings while in the background it only takes over the bottom part of my phone. And no matter what I do, I cannot bring the full app up while the ping is happening. Once the ping times out, or I decline or accept it can I see the full app again.

This is important because without seeing the top half, I cannot see the map. Therefore I cannot locate where the ping is coming from. And my money making strategy relies upon being able to see where the ping is coming from.

It doesn't seem like anyone else is having this problem. But it has done this to me on two separate phones. Maybe it's a setting or something that someone knows about? I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 8 on Android 7.1 nougat, if anyone knows.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> I leave the Uber app on top always as well. But there is a reason. Since the new Uber app was released last year, if it pings while in the background it only takes over the bottom part of my phone. And no matter what I do, I cannot bring the full app up while the ping is happening. Once the ping times out, or I decline or accept it can I see the full app again.
> 
> This is important because without seeing the top half, I cannot see the map. Therefore I cannot locate where the ping is coming from. And my money making strategy relies upon being able to see where the ping is coming from.
> 
> It doesn't seem like anyone else is having this problem. But it has done this to me on two separate phones. Maybe it's a setting or something that someone knows about? I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 8 on Android 7.1 nougat, if anyone knows.


IDK, I have an iPhone 6 and it opens no problem. Good Luck.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I run a tablet so I just run them in split screen sode by side.


I have an Android Samsung Tablet. The Uber app will not let me open it in split screen any suggestions?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I run a tablet so I just run them in split screen sode by side.


I would love to use my iPad to Uber/Lyft. The problem I have is that I tried using my phone as my network for internet access but I keep losing the signal repeatedly to the point it is unusable for U/L. Do you use your phone for internet access? If not how do you do it?


FLKeys said:


> I have an Android Samsung Tablet. The Uber app will not let me open it in split screen any suggestions?


do you use your phone for internet access with your tablet? I can't keep a signal for very long.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I run both Uber and Lyft at the same time on my iPhone 8+, generally I accept a trip on one and then close the other one. Depending on where I am (every market is different) I turn on the app that is off as I am approaching the drop off point giving me more of a chance to catch a ping. Sometimes this is as I'm pulling in sometimes this is as much as 1/2 mile away. Depends on may factors that you need to figure out for your market.

If I get a long pick-up in Lyft I will leave Uber app on as I head that way. If I get a decent pick-up I'll take it and cancel the Lyft long pick-up. In some instances I have scored a Uber pick-up along the route of my Lyft pick-up and get a nice double dip. Easier to do in my market because we are pretty much 1 road. That is what Lyft gets for sending me pick-up requests 18+ miles away. One day I hope to get a double Uber in between my long Lyft pick-up request. Before you say don't take long pick-up requests don't worry, I only take them when they work to my advantage and I call PAX to get destination before driving that way. This also gives me some time leeway for the Uber double dips because I always suggest traffic is heavy so it may take me a few more minutes to get there.

I don't try to double dip on long pick-ups with Uber since I am getting paid the miles to drive to those pick-ups over 5 miles out.

I don't have an issue with the notifications not popping up and if they don't show me what I want to see I hit the home button then just open up the app that received the ping and everything is there as if only running 1 app.

I really can't say I see a difference in the clientele between Lyft and Uber. They both have their good and okay PAX. Heck I have picked up a few people in the same day that have used Uber to go one way and Lyft the other. They are usually surprised to see me driving for both.


Seamus said:


> do you use your phone for internet access with your tablet? I can't keep a signal for very long.


Yes I use my phone for a mobile hotspot and link my tablet to it. I only use the tablet for monitoring the rider apps to see where other drivers are. I tried using the tablet for Lyft Driver mode and it felt unstable to me plus I could not get the split screen to work with Uber which is what i ultimately wanted to do.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Aw Jeez said:


> I run both apps but keep Lyft open on top. The Uber notification will ALWAYS "break through" and become visible - Lyft won't. Very aggravating. And the dang Lyft notification noise is just a bunch of easily ignored clicks :-(
> 
> In my town, Lyft definitely has the poorer clientele, going to the poorer places. Uber tips better, but I get more Lyft trips and ironically make more from Lyft. Go figure.


I run both with Uber on top, Android. The Lyft notification is huge and takes priority over any app, including Uber. Works great for me!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I have an Android Samsung Tablet. The Uber app will not let me open it in split screen any suggestions?


Do you have the lastest android version?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

horsesemen said:


> I live near the airport in Cleveland. I prefer to just sit in the rideshare lot and pick up incoming flight passengers. For example, today, I get off my main job at 4. Then I'll head straight to the airport, stop at the gas station, take a dump, buy a monster, then wait for a ping from the airport.


I'd hate to know what the bathroom at your main job is like if you're choosing to take a dump at a gas station. People who have taken a dump at a gas station would warn you, but they are all dead.


Jumpin Jim said:


> Why not do your personal business before you head out from your day job, while your employer is actually paying you for it. More efficient use of your time.


Never sleep on company time, never shit on your own.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

3) In high crime, run down, drug infested, gang friendly areas Lyft is hugely popular! LOL. Lyft has the market cornered in those locations. Why I really can't say because the rates are pretty similar.
[/QUOTE]

Uber won't accept their prepaid cards


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I would love to use my iPad to Uber/Lyft. The problem I have is that I tried using my phone as my network for internet access but I keep losing the signal repeatedly to the point it is unusable for U/L. Do you use your phone for internet access? If not how do you do it?
> 
> do you use your phone for internet access with your tablet? I can't keep a signal for very long.


If your


IndyUL said:


> I run both apps on a Samsung tablet in dual window mode, so both a visible. Makes shutting going offline on either app simple.
> View attachment 296369


You have that CD player spot that I guarantee you never use, why not utilize it? Having this thing dangling from your windshield looks weird


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

I use 2 phones. It allows me to run each app completely independently. I also make more money. I never shut off the other when on a ride. I accept rides on the other app, if I am within 2 minutes of dropoff. I have also been known to cancel on the way to a pickup, in order to accept a 45+ ride on the other app. (Lyft cancells us and blames the rider all the time, without paying cancel fee, when another driver pops up closer). I never cancel an Uber ride for a Lyft ride, unless within 5 min of Lyft pickup.

Lyft is more popular in "disadvantaged areas" because Uber won't take prepsid cards, Lyft doesn't surge as much, and Lyft always offers discounts or free rides.


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

I use a Samsung Galaxy Note and run "split screen", works well, I'm in Eastern CT, I get 1-2 Lyft requests for every 10 Uber


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you have the lastest android version?


I'll have to check later today, I think I do but am not 100% sure.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Butter3031 said:


> I always
> 
> I have Lyft as primary only due to fact of acceptance ratings. I can let an uber pass but not Lyft at this point. Not enough Lyft to bring it back up in one night for me. And Uber doesn't nag me if I miss a call.


Why are you concerned about Acceptance Rate on Lyft? They're meaningless.

I frequently have single digit Acceptance Rate.

They nag you so you take the 20 minute away ping.


jazzapt said:


> I leave the Uber app on top always as well. But there is a reason. Since the new Uber app was released last year, if it pings while in the background it only takes over the bottom part of my phone. And no matter what I do, I cannot bring the full app up while the ping is happening. Once the ping times out, or I decline or accept it can I see the full app again.
> 
> This is important because without seeing the top half, I cannot see the map. Therefore I cannot locate where the ping is coming from. And my money making strategy relies upon being able to see where the ping is coming from.
> 
> It doesn't seem like anyone else is having this problem. But it has done this to me on two separate phones. Maybe it's a setting or something that someone knows about? I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 8 on Android 7.1 nougat, if anyone knows.


I have this issue with the new Uber app too. Additionally when using DF you get NO pickup info on a ping even when in full screen.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Seamus said:


> It makes no difference which one is in the foreground. Personal preference.


Uber in foreground is better since it will show pickup location. If uber is in background it just shows time/distance/rating and the map stays hidden.


Ping.Me.More said:


> I have an iPhone6+ ... I often run Uber & Lyft apps simultaneosly in background ... The only problem I get is when I receive a ping from both of them at the same time (rare, but it happens in busy areas).
> The competing pings will lock-up my phone screen so that I'm unable to accept or decline the ping
> from either app, so both pings then eventually time-out.


Funny, last night on Android I had an uber request and as I accepted lyft popped up and I ended up accepting both with one touch. Ended up doing both trips since the uber was a quick one and the lyft ride was in the area also.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

iPhone 8 Plus (so I can't use Mystro).

I make sure Uber Driver, Lyft Driver, and Waze are all set to use location services "*While using the app*"
I make sure Stride Tax is set to *always* use location services.

The reason for this is that apps set to only use location services while using the app will put a little banner notification on the top of the screen when they are in the background, letting you know they are using location services. This allows for one-button cycling between these apps. I don't want Stride Tax to be a part of that mix, so I leave that one set to "always".

I try to leave Uber Driver in the foreground, because Uber ride notifications don't give me an audio alert when Uber Driver isn't in the foreground (so I'd have to be constantly staring at the screen to see the ping). Lyft Driver alerts come through regardless.

Once I get a ping (let's assume Uber), I accept, and tell Uber Driver to send the navigation to Waze. Then I click the top banner to cycle to Lyft Driver and go offline. Another click of the banner to go back to Waze.

Once I get to my destination, I click the banner again to switch back to the Uber Driver app, and complete the ride.

At this point, because Lyft Driver was turned "offline", it isn't using location services anymore, and I have to double click the home button to switch back to it and go online.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

New2This said:


> Why are you concerned about Acceptance Rate on Lyft? They're meaningless.
> 
> I have this issue with the new Uber app too. *Additionally when using DF you get NO pickup info on a ping even when in full screen.*


Actually you do. There is a pin on the map that shows the pickup location during the ping. But since the map is zoomed out to show the path to the DF destination, the pin is very hard to locate. And once you locate it, you have to zoom in pretty good to see where it is in relation to where you are. I've had pings time out in the time it takes me to locate the pin and then zoom in far enough to see where it is.

Both of these things were obviously done to make it harder to determine the address of the pickup location, so that you will just blindly accept the ping. Needless to say my cancellation rate is much higher than it used to be on the old app.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> iPhone 8 Plus (so I can't use Mystro).
> 
> I make sure Uber Driver, Lyft Driver, and Waze are all set to use location services "*While using the app*"
> I make sure Stride Tax is set to *always* use location services.
> ...


I do the same, except I quit using Waze I am pretty sure that is why you are not getting Uber sound notifications. At least that was my problem. When Waze was running I would not get sound from Uber.

Another option is to have Uber vibrate your phone upon notifications. When in the cradle I can here the phone vibrate before the sound notification or before the screen changes on the phone.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> Actually you do. There is a pin on the map that shows the pickup location during the ping. But since the map is zoomed out to show the path to the DF destination, the pin is very hard to locate. And once you locate it, you have to zoom in pretty good to see where it is in relation to where you are. I've had pings time out in the time it takes me to locate the pin and then zoom in far enough to see where it is.
> 
> Both of these things were obviously done to make it harder to determine the address of the pickup location, so that you will just blindly accept the ping. Needless to say my cancellation rate is much higher than it used to be on the old app.


Right. I've tried that a few times. It's a pain in the ass and doesn't always work.

As you said it's deliberate.

Less information about a trip means less earnings for our partners.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I do the same, except I quit using Waze I am pretty sure that is why you are not getting Uber sound notifications. At least that was my problem. When Waze was running I would not get sound from Uber.
> 
> Another option is to have Uber vibrate your phone upon notifications. When in the cradle I can here the phone vibrate before the sound notification or before the screen changes on the phone.


I do have it set to vibrate, though I miss it anyway. I love Waze too much to give it up, but thank you for the input.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> I do have it set to vibrate, though I miss it anyway. I love Waze too much to give it up, but thank you for the input.


Hopefully future app updates with Uber and or Waze will fix it.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Hopefully future app updates with Uber and or Waze will fix it.


That would be fantastic. Mostly when I'm unfamiliar with the area and I'm using Waze to get home with a destination filter.


----------



## IndyUL (Jan 21, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> If your
> 
> You have that CD player spot that I guarantee you never use, why not utilize it? Having this thing dangling from your windshield looks weird


I don't even see it anymore. I don't use the CD player, because I don't want to. I already had most of the pieces to this setup, so I didn't want to use something else.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Do you have the lastest android version?


I just checked I have the latest version. I can open Lyft and then touch the button to get multi screens when I try to add Uber it tells me the app can not be run in multi screen mode. If I open Uber first as soon as I press the button for multi screen I get the same message app can not run in multi screen.


----------



## czervik7 (Oct 16, 2015)

Difference between Uber and Lyft is obviously based on the market. Lyft is low-class, poor tipping in my market of Cleveland. Elsewhere it must be good. 

The original advice of Uber in the foreground is what I always do as I hope Uber will ping before Lyft. When Uber is surging turn Lyft off. You’ll get highly annoyed by the repeated pings from 15-25 minutes away that you have to keep declining. It can get so bad that you can’t even turn off Lyft before another highly undesirable ping comes in.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I am just the opposite. I drove Lyft almost a year before Ubering and I cannot get comfortable with the Uber app. Hopefully with time.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

In this small market, Lyft is less expensive and appears to be gaining market share as a result. I run both, Uber on top, and today I had seven Lyft rides but nothing on Uber. Yesterday it was the opposite. I use an Android phone and usually turn off one app when I accept a rider on the other.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Gilby said:


> In this small market, Lyft is less expensive and appears to be gaining market share as a result. I run both, Uber on top, and today I had seven Lyft rides but nothing on Uber. Yesterday it was the opposite. I use an Android phone and usually turn off one app when I accept a rider on the other.


Funny from Saturday to Tuesday this past week 90% of my rides were on Lyft where usually 80% are on Uber. I think Lyft was running some good specials to draw people over.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

For Android phone user, this problem is solved. You do't need two phones or no technical knowledge on splitting two screens. Just use Mystro app. This app will accept automatically ride request and automatically turn ON and OFF between Uber and Lyft apps without effecting your acceptance rate. It will also help you a lot more like the way you want to do things automatically. You can either set the perimeter to accept the ride (far more than some miles away) or also choose not to accepting riders under some stars rating. Plus expecting for stacking rides. It will still shows the rider request just in case you want to change your mind accepting the request. This video will explain everything. I would strongly suggest you guys to pay a few minutes on his explanation about app. Plus his referral code and link for FREE beta test app. Good luck on making more money and have a happy safe driving.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> For Android phone user, this problem is solved. You do't need two phones or no technical knowledge on splitting two screens. Just use Mystro app. This app will accept automatically ride request and automatically turn ON and OFF between Uber and Lyft apps without effecting your acceptance rate. It will also help you a lot more like the way you want to do things automatically. You can either set the perimeter to accept the ride (far more than some miles away) or also choose not to accepting riders under some stars rating. Plus expecting for stacking rides. It will still shows the rider request just in case you want to change your mind accepting the request. This video will explain everything. I would strongly suggest you guys to pay a few minutes on his explanation about app. Plus his referral code and link for FREE beta test app. Good luck on making more money and have a happy safe driving.


Check the reviews, it did not work for weeks and paying customers like myself were not happy.

It was so broken that it became a major safety issue, refusing to let you off the Lyft screen and requiring a reboot. Had to fight it while on the highway trying to get to a pax.

They FINALLY pushed out an update today, we'll see!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> on a few occasions I know I've turned Lyft off, but still get the ping from them


I have had this happen to me as well.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Maxymo is better and cheaper than Mystro. I feel for all the iOS users trying to run both. Seems like it's a lot more work than Android.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> Maxymo is better and cheaper than Mystro. I feel for all the iOS users trying to run both. Seems like it's a lot more work than Android.


I was thinking if I got into this I'd just get a cheap android and pair it to my iphone.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Check the reviews, it did not work for weeks and paying customers like myself were not happy.
> 
> It was so broken that it became a major safety issue, refusing to let you off the Lyft screen and requiring a reboot. Had to fight it while on the highway trying to get to a pax.
> 
> They FINALLY pushed out an update today, we'll see!


Thanks for this infromation. I was thinking to use it today but I will wait. Please keep us posted on that update. Thanks again.

I found this. " Well as of today 11/2/2017 that has changed, Lyft has released an update that has effectively shut down both Maxymo & Mystro from turning Lyft on or off. The way both these apps work is to use the accessibility service on your phone to tell your phone when to click the online/offline button and somehow Lyft has put a block on that. "
It was because of Lyft update. They ( Maxymo and Mystro ) are working on that to fix the problem. I hope new version would help.
reference .... https://medium.com/@RI_Blog/lyft-says-lights-out-to-maxymo-mystro-5501985334eb


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I was thinking if I got into this I'd just get a cheap android and pair it to my iphone.


Don't go too cheap... Mystro and Maxymo are pretty resource intensive. I tried a cheap 1.5gb RAM Samsung Tab E 8" and it didn't work at all. The auto switching and accepting of rides part just gets bogged down.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

it really is pretty simple to work both apps yourself after a brief “transition” period. I usually flip the one off when I get a ride on the other, and flip it back on when getting close to my destination. I admit it can be a little cumbersome initially, but you get pretty adept at it.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I was thinking if I got into this I'd just get a cheap android and pair it to my iphone.


Tried that, Mystro did not work. As stated before, it just kept letting all Lyft pings through even though I set it not too.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Thanks for this infromation. I was thinking to use it today but I will wait. Please keep us posted on that update. Thanks again.
> 
> I found this. " Well as of today 11/2/2017 that has changed, Lyft has released an update that has effectively shut down both Maxymo & Mystro from turning Lyft on or off. The way both these apps work is to use the accessibility service on your phone to tell your phone when to click the online/offline button and somehow Lyft has put a block on that. "
> It was because of Lyft update. They ( Maxymo and Mystro ) are working on that to fix the problem. I hope new version would help.
> reference .... https://medium.com/@RI_Blog/lyft-says-lights-out-to-maxymo-mystro-5501985334eb


So I used Mystro today, it's functional again. Really begins to lag after a couple of hours, though. I'm way faster switching manually but that involves taking my hands off the wheel.

But at least it's working.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> So I used Mystro today, it's functional again. Really begins to lag after a couple of hours, though. I'm way faster switching manually but that involves taking my hands off the wheel.
> 
> But at least it's working.


I did try Mystro today. In my case, it would not be able to turn Lyft App On Line. Asking me to log in rideshare app and it couldn't turn it ON which I already did even if I did it ON Line manually. I did try Maxymo 3 days already. I find Maxymo works fine except it is working a little bit slower on Turning On an Off between two apps.Mystro seems to me works faster but Maxymo is working flawlessly. I will be asking Mystro Tech support for why the app couldn't be able to turn Lyft On in my case.
Thank you for your sharing.


----------

